# Help!



## krazykrissy79 (Jan 1, 2009)

OK so I got another fluff.... he is 6 months old and just under 3lbs. I have had him only 3 days now and I have been going through every name I can think of and none seem to be the perfect name.... I would like a unique name to put on his papers to register him but not something you here every day I am a groomer and I groom atleast one max a day I think lol 
so I figured where better to come for help.... 

here is a couple pics of the lil' man he looks pretty sad because the people who had him let him get all matted and they shaved him ears , tail and all  but it will grow back and he will never have to worry about that again


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

How about Patrick since you are so close to the holiday? He sure is a cutie. You can drop him off here, hair or no hair.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I too was going to suggest Patrick or Calvin. He is so adorable and either of those names will suit his handsomeness. If you want a real fancy name perhaps you can call him "King Patrick of the Emerald Greens" or Sir Calvin of the Clan Patricks" (ha ha ha). Whatever you decide he is 100% precious and sure is lucky to have found you.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Since St. Patrick's seems to be the going theme - Sir Paddy - call name Paddy OR he was born in September what about Autum Leaves? call name; AL it's different -


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

How about "Monk?" He looks like a little "Monk" in his green hoodie! (I've became a huge fan of the Monk series on USA Network, probably because I'm a little OCD myself.)


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, how many do you have now? I've lost count. How about Thaddeus? Is that spelled correctly? I don't where that came from in my head but I like it. He is adorable.


----------



## krazykrissy79 (Jan 1, 2009)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Mar 6 2009, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740467


> Wow, how many do you have now? I've lost count. How about Thaddeus? Is that spelled correctly? I don't where that came from in my head but I like it. He is adorable.[/B]



 If you count all my dogs I have 11 .... but only 2 full-maltese soon to make it 3 because I am on the hunt for a nice female....


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Chad, Judd, Josh, Carey, Brooklyn!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (krazykrissy79 @ Mar 6 2009, 05:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740436


> OK so I got another fluff.... he is 6 months old and just under 3lbs. I have had him only 3 days now and I have been going through every name I can think of and none seem to be the perfect name.... I would like a unique name to put on his papers to register him but not something you here every day I am a groomer and I groom atleast one max a day I think lol
> so I figured where better to come for help....
> 
> here is a couple pics of the lil' man he looks pretty sad because the people who had him let him get all matted and they shaved him ears , tail and all  but it will grow back and he will never have to worry about that again
> ...



I looked at your site. If I read it correctly and can still count correctly on one hand you are "raising" 5 different breeds. *This has alll the ear marks of a broker for puppy mills and BYB"S* - If this the case, strap on your seat belt 'cause your going to have a rough ride on this forum ! You are more then welcomed to explain...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I was going to ask the same - are you a "breeder"? This is your website: *WWW.VALLEYVIEWKENNELS.BIZ 
:shocked: 

Linda

*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (krazykrissy79 @ Mar 6 2009, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740469


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Mar 6 2009, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740467





> Wow, how many do you have now? I've lost count. How about Thaddeus? Is that spelled correctly? I don't where that came from in my head but I like it. He is adorable.[/B]



 If you count all my dogs I have 11 .... but only 2 full-maltese soon to make it 3 because I am on the hunt for a nice female.... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

So... wait... you're looking for a nice breeding female? Or just a pet?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 6 2009, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740500


> I looked at your site. If I read it correctly and can still count correctly on one hand you are "raising" 5 different breeds. *This has alll the ear marks of a broker for puppy mills and BYB"S* - If this the case, strap on your seat belt 'cause your going to have a rough ride on this forum ! You are more then welcomed to explain...[/B]


LOL...yupp strap your seat belt :thumbsup:

Your doggie is adorable though!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I suggest calvin. And why so many animals? 11? Kinda a lot but its your parogative!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't show Deb this thread! Cute puppy though! I hope he's just for lovin'!


----------



## krazykrissy79 (Jan 1, 2009)

settle down ladies...... all !!!!!my babies are pets they live in my house with me and my kids and get more love than they could ever get.... (they get treated better than my husband) 
I do breed I have been for about 10 years. carin terriers and mini schnauzers and jack russells!! I have bred one hybrid and it is westie/maltese and the only reason I did is because I myself have one as a pet and everyone that sees her asks if I will do them..... 
I am a dog groomer and own a boarding kennel for people who go away on vacation to leave there babies... 
11 is not that many when that is all you do I live for my dogs ...... most! go with me to work every day........ on the weekends me the dogs and kids usually spend all our free time at shows and agility trials. we also run a fly-ball community....
yes I am going to get a female to breed!!!! eventually, but it has to be the right one and right time.... she would be bred to my ch.male I do not breed them untill they are 2 years old... and I only breed them if they are great enough to improve their breed! the main reason I am looking for a female is my 7 year old daughter shows my male maltese and wants to have a female to show... (been looking for 2 years now)
I have already spoke with my vet about getting this little man neutered because he is only pet quality..... she wants to wait untill he reaches 3lbs.
I assure you that I am not a puppy mill and they disgust me as much as you! 
you can call me a byb if you wish but I am a very responsible and experienced breeder and I do the best of the breed and always trying to find the best to improve.... 

now if I did not answer any questions feel free to heckle more..... 
I would still love more ideas on what to name the little guy.....


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

How about Paddington?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (krazykrissy79 @ Mar 7 2009, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740576


> settle down ladies...... all !!!!!my babies are pets they live in my house with me and my kids and get more love than they could ever get.... (they get treated better than my husband)
> I do breed I have been for about 10 years. carin terriers and mini schnauzers and jack russells!! I have bred one hybrid and it is westie/maltese and the only reason I did is because I myself have one as a pet and everyone that sees her asks if I will do them.....
> I am a dog groomer and own a boarding kennel for people who go away on vacation to leave there babies...
> 11 is not that many when that is all you do I live for my dogs ...... most! go with me to work every day........ on the weekends me the dogs and kids usually spend all our free time at shows and agility trials. we also run a fly-ball community....
> ...


Isn't it great when the kids have fun showing? My 10 yr old daughter has been doing juniors for about a year now and is showing my boy also i the breed class. She is doing really well and we have a lot of fun with it! 

I'd love to see pics of your maltese!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I like Romeo and Spud Mackenzie  of course I love my babies name Nemo .
What else, I'm thinking.
Yoshi
Woody  
Barney
Dino
Chase
Bruno
Ernie
jax
Oppie
thers more, but I can't think now :biggrin: 

Good Luck


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I won't get into the breeding portion..as I know zero about it.

But, as soon as I looked at that little guys precious face...the name "Charlie" came right to me. I don't know why..but...it did.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Let me ask nicely why you are making Designer Dogs?????

Lots of "designers" in rescue and humane centers.
Are all of your dogs tested for the various genetic problems associated with each breed?
To me......Designer dogs are Breed for Greed. Coming together with double the problems.
11 dogs.....hummmmmm.

I think Deb SHOULD see this thread and Steve and Marj and anyone else that rescues.

Just my opinion and you invited it.


----------



## krazykrissy79 (Jan 1, 2009)

oh and I was thinking more like an italian name maybe....


----------



## krazykrissy79 (Jan 1, 2009)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Mar 7 2009, 06:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740640


> Let me ask nicely why you are making Designer Dogs?????
> 
> Lots of "designers" in rescue and humane centers.
> Are all of your dogs tested for the various genetic problems associated with each breed?
> ...


yep and there are alot of purebred dogs in shelters also....


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

.....and your point, Valley View?????

Do you test for genetic problems? Or whatever will be will be?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How many Maltese do you have? You mentioned a champion Maltese in your other post. Surely that is not the dog you are planning to breed to produce the Maltese/Schnauzer mixes you advertised in your upcoming litters? 

I would also be very interested to hear more about your breeding program and how you "better the breed" as you say. I would love to see the pedigree of your champion Maltese, too.


----------



## krazykrissy79 (Jan 1, 2009)

the schnauzer maltese litter is not mine. not that I need to explain anything to you.... 
I did not come here to argue with anyone so I will just be ignoring any further obnoxious comments..... 

yes I do all the testing that my vet recommended.... and when I get a chance I would love to post some pics of my male along with his pedigree....


so to get back on topic..... would anyone like to help me think of a cute name???


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (krazykrissy79 @ Mar 7 2009, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740719


> the schnauzer maltese litter is not mine. not that I need to explain anything to you....
> I did not come here to argue with anyone so I will just be ignoring any further obnoxious comments.....
> 
> yes I do all the testing that my vet recommended.... and when I get a chance I would love to post some pics of my male along with his pedigree....
> ...


So you are brokering the Schnauzer/Maltese puppies for someone else?


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Murray


----------



## krazykrissy79 (Jan 1, 2009)

I know I said I was not going to answer your comments but this needs to be said................. 

A very dear friend of mine that has 2 dogs! one schnauzer. one maltese. is the one with a litter on the way..... this was not intentional.... 
her and her family 2 kids and her husband was in a very devastating car accident a month ago she lost her husband, her daughter is still in the hospital in rehab and is paralyzed from the waist down her and her son only suffered minor injuries...

during all of this her mother and father was going to her house and taking care of her dogs... 
they did not know the schnauzer was in heat... 

so yes I am going to help her find great homes for the pups. 
every pup that leaves my house I do everything possible to assure that they will get the best care available....
mom and pups go to the vet just after birth and right before they leave for a check up , they get all there shots needed , any testing my vet thinks should be done and they are micro chipped and before placed there is a home visit done....

so if you want to consider this as me being her broker you are a sick person!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The price of those malt/schnauzer pups will determine if you are a broker or a good samaritan.
If you are placing in good adoption homes (maybe covering expenses) you are a good samaritan.
If you are charging a hefty price for "designer doggies" then you are a broker. It's that simple.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

What about westie/maltese? :bysmilie: 

If you are looking for a good female to breed, I hope your wallet is ready for that. Female maltese with breeding rights(from a reputable breeder) are probably $3500+ I've also seen MORE expensive PET quality maltese pups that are MALES, so $3500 being your cheapest. And most breeders would keep a good female maltese for their own breeding program, I wouldn't know why they would sell her if she didn't possess any problems or didn't conform to the standard... 
So good luck lookin'


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I am with All Heart - I like Charlie..........I am so sorry, I do not know anything about Italian names  
As good as it gets with me and Italian names would be Rocky Balboa!!! Yo! Adrian!!!
Good luck finding the perfect name for your cute little guy - he is a doll baby!!


----------



## krazykrissy79 (Jan 1, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 7 2009, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740780


> What about westie/maltese? :bysmilie:
> 
> If you are looking for a good female to breed, I hope your wallet is ready for that. Female maltese with breeding rights(from a reputable breeder) are probably $3500+ I've also seen MORE expensive PET quality maltese pups that are MALES, so $3500 being your cheapest. And most breeders would keep a good female maltese for their own breeding program, I wouldn't know why they would sell her if she didn't possess any problems or didn't conform to the standard...
> So good luck lookin' [/B]



there was 2 westie/maltese pups. both went to family members. it will not be repeated. 
I paid 2700 for my male. 3 years ago. he was already a finished ch. I have alot of friends in the show circuit and I am on several waiting lists for a female to show..... all of them would trust me to give me breeding rights.... 


I know all to well how much.... my schnauzer I paid a small fortune for but she was well worth it ..... 


as for the schnauzer/maltese ... they will just be sold to reimburse any exspence.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (krazykrissy79 @ Mar 7 2009, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740792


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 7 2009, 01:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740780





> What about westie/maltese? :bysmilie:
> 
> If you are looking for a good female to breed, I hope your wallet is ready for that. Female maltese with breeding rights(from a reputable breeder) are probably $3500+ I've also seen MORE expensive PET quality maltese pups that are MALES, so $3500 being your cheapest. And most breeders would keep a good female maltese for their own breeding program, I wouldn't know why they would sell her if she didn't possess any problems or didn't conform to the standard...
> So good luck lookin' [/B]



there was 2 westie/maltese pups. both went to family members. it will not be repeated. 
I paid 2700 for my male. 3 years ago. he was already a finished ch. I have alot of friends in the show circuit and I am on several waiting lists for a female to show..... all of them would trust me to give me breeding rights.... 


I know all to well how much.... my schnauzer I paid a small fortune for but she was well worth it ..... 


as for the schnauzer/maltese ... they will just be sold to reimburse any exspence.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's good to know! :thumbsup:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (krazykrissy79 @ Mar 7 2009, 04:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740642


> oh and I was thinking more like an italian name maybe....[/B]


Giacomo, Leonardo, Guido, Fabrizio, Guiseppe, Rocco, Marco, Michaelangelo......


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Bono.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ Mar 7 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741044


> Bono.[/B]


I'm liking Bono!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I vote for "Buzz Saw" . he looks like one.


----------



## krazykrissy79 (Jan 1, 2009)

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Mar 7 2009, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741075


> I vote for "Buzz Saw" . he looks like one.[/B]



that is cute but he is to sweet for it... but it would work good for one of my terriers......


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

does your daughter show in the breed class or in juniors? My daughter is always looking for other maltese junior handlers - there aren't too many! She is showing our 'pet' maltese that is spayed and having a really fun time showing. Do you have any videos of your daughter showing? I have a ton of Marina, let me know if you (or your daughter) want to see them and I can send you the links.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I like Marco!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Mar 7 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741047


> QUOTE (KAG @ Mar 7 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741044





> Bono.[/B]


I'm liking Bono! 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Kerry,
You're a pal.
xoxoxo
Kerry


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ Mar 7 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741136


> QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Mar 7 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741047





> QUOTE (KAG @ Mar 7 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741044





> Bono.[/B]


I'm liking Bono! 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Kerry,
You're a pal.
xoxoxo
Kerry
[/B][/QUOTE]

Kerry,
Yep ... and we can also say that great minds think alike!  
Hugs,
Kerry


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (krazykrissy79 @ Mar 7 2009, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740576


> settle down ladies...... all !!!!!my babies are pets they live in my house with me and my kids and get more love than they could ever get.... (they get treated better than my husband)
> I do breed I have been for about 10 years. carin terriers and mini schnauzers and jack russells!! I have bred one hybrid and it is westie/maltese and the only reason I did is because I myself have one as a pet and everyone that sees her asks if I will do them.....
> I am a dog groomer and own a boarding kennel for people who go away on vacation to leave there babies...
> 11 is not that many when that is all you do I live for my dogs ...... most! go with me to work every day........ on the weekends me the dogs and kids usually spend all our free time at shows and agility trials. we also run a fly-ball community....
> ...



According to your website you have all kinds of litters coming up, including mixed. I don't know what you call it but I call it a backyard breeder at the least.
http://www.valleyviewkennels.biz/puppies.htm


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i'm with kerry ...his a cute guy ,,has to be BONO :heart:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 8 2009, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741238


> QUOTE (krazykrissy79 @ Mar 7 2009, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740576





> settle down ladies...... all !!!!!my babies are pets they live in my house with me and my kids and get more love than they could ever get.... (they get treated better than my husband)
> I do breed I have been for about 10 years. carin terriers and mini schnauzers and jack russells!! I have bred one hybrid and it is westie/maltese and the only reason I did is because I myself have one as a pet and everyone that sees her asks if I will do them.....
> I am a dog groomer and own a boarding kennel for people who go away on vacation to leave there babies...
> 11 is not that many when that is all you do I live for my dogs ...... most! go with me to work every day........ on the weekends me the dogs and kids usually spend all our free time at shows and agility trials. we also run a fly-ball community....
> ...



According to your website you have all kinds of litters coming up, including mixed. I don't know what you call it but I call it a backyard breeder at the least.
http://www.valleyviewkennels.biz/puppies.htm
[/B][/QUOTE]
How sad


----------



## krazykrissy79 (Jan 1, 2009)

I DO NOT HAVE ANY MIXED BREEDS ....... 
I HAVE ONE LITTER OF CAIRN PUPPIES...........
MY JACK RUSSELL WILL BE BRED IN THE NEXT 2 MONTHS WHEN SHE COMES INTO HEAT....... 
YOU PEOPLE KNOW NOTHING ABOUT ME OR MY BREEDING PROGRAM! AND YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO JUDGE ME.....

I have done my share of rescuing and I am also currently fostering 3 dogs that was scheduled for euthanasia so all of you think you are all high and mighty!!!! I do just as much as you! 

what is sad!.... is people like you guys who judge others that you know nothing about!!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

This off of your own website:

"the westie/maltese are all sold.... I will have more in aprox. 6 months "

UPCOMING LITTERS, 

CAIRN TERRIERS 

SHOULD HAVE BOTH WHEATEN AND BRINDLE 

I DO NOT HAVE ANY MIXED BREEDS ....... 
I HAVE ONE LITTER OF CAIRN PUPPIES...........
MY JACK RUSSELL WILL BE BRED IN THE NEXT 2 MONTHS WHEN SHE COMES INTO HEAT....... 
YOU PEOPLE KNOW NOTHING ABOUT ME OR MY BREEDING PROGRAM! AND YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO JUDGE ME.....

I have done my share of rescuing and I am also currently fostering 3 dogs that was scheduled for euthanasia so all of you think you are all high and mighty!!!! I do just as much as you! 

what is sad!.... is people like you guys who judge others that you know nothing about!!!!![/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

if you are not a byb or a puppy mill, your website sure makes you look like one. that is jmo.


----------



## krazykrissy79 (Jan 1, 2009)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 8 2009, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741297


> This off of your own website:
> 
> "the westie/maltese are all sold.... I will have more in aprox. 6 months "
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


I do not do my site and I did not tell them to put that....
all I told them was to take the westie/maltese off because they was not available. my mother and aunt have both of them......


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (krazykrissy79 @ Mar 8 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741294


> I DO NOT HAVE ANY MIXED BREEDS .......
> I HAVE ONE LITTER OF CAIRN PUPPIES...........
> MY JACK RUSSELL WILL BE BRED IN THE NEXT 2 MONTHS WHEN SHE COMES INTO HEAT.......
> YOU PEOPLE KNOW NOTHING ABOUT ME OR MY BREEDING PROGRAM! AND YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO JUDGE ME.....</span>
> ...




Actually, you have put quite a bit of information about you and your breeding program out there on the internet. You have the same username and pictures of your dogs on the Schnauzer Forum. You can search by author and pull up all your posts.

http://www.schnauzerlover.com/forum/index.php



"well 10 Keepers and then puppies but the puppies arent staying I have 15 puppies right now so total 25.... its not so bad at the moment since the 12 of the puppies are under 2 weeks old so they are not poop machines yet.... ask me this question again in 2 weeks lol"

2/8/09

"I probably wouldn't keep it I would sell it along with my pups.... I have 3 maltese a maltapoo a shihtzu/maltese and 2 cairn terrier pups coming in the next 2 months all from stud service. 

and heck yeah I go at 6 weeks and pick out the pup I want then I get it when its fully weaned.... I can sell them where I work for alot more than what a private seller would because there is so much traffic in and out ..... so it only makes sense ....." 


"Work" is the Puppy Patch in your hometown according to your MySpace page. Puppy Patch is a NYS licensed pet store (Chemung County):

http://www.agmkt.state.ny.us/petdealer/petdealerextract.asp

Oh, and about those upcoming Schnauzer/Maltese puppies advertised on your website, you also posted this on 2/8:

<span style="color:#0000FF">"ok so I have a lady that has contacted me with a black and silver schnauzer and she wants to breed her... but she dont want to breed full schnauzers ? weird ... but she wants to use my male maltese.... the thing is ... I get pic of the litter usually for stud service. so does anyone know what the heck they would look like? I mean I have obviously googled it and found a few pics of them but I dont want to help in the creation of franken pups.... what do you all think????? has anyone ever seen one in person....? "


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I read them all also. She also said she bought a dog from a puppy mill ( her words ).

Good post Marj!!!!!!

Breed for Greed.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

yay marj, we can always count on you for gathering information. krissy, if you arent a byb, then i dont know what is. if you're hoping to advertise your pups here on this forum, good luck - its not going to work.


----------



## krazykrissy79 (Jan 1, 2009)

your good I give.... you can call me what ever you want....... but i am not a puppy mill...... trust me i have seen alot of them....... all of the dogs or pups I have are treated better than most children................................. and you still know nothing about me.......


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

just because youj're not a puppy mill, being a byb is not any better.. you're still breeding for greed. 

QUOTE (krazykrissy79 @ Mar 8 2009, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741312


> your good I give.... you can call me what ever you want....... but i am not a puppy mill...... trust me i have seen alot of them....... all of the dogs or pups I have are treated better than most children................................. and you still know nothing about me.......[/B]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She doesn't even realize what she is doing.
I give up and yes it's SAD :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 8 2009, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741317


> She doesn't even realize what she is doing.
> I give up and yes it's SAD :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:[/B]



Oh, I think she knows JUST what she is doing. WE all do.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 8 2009, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741319


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 8 2009, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741317





> She doesn't even realize what she is doing.
> I give up and yes it's SAD :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:[/B]



Oh, I think she knows JUST what she is doing. WE all do.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I mean she knows, but wont see it for what it is :biggrin: you know me I jumble all my words and nobody knows what I mean/
Except you of course


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i agree... if she didnt know what she was doing, she wouldnt have lied in her earlier posts.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

WWW.VALLEYVIEWKENNELS.BIZ 

If that is her website, then it sure looks like a byb to me. You ladies are very good with your research. I could have sworn she had her website in her first post when I read it, but it seems to have disappeared when I went back and looked. Oh, well, maybe I just overlooked it. I guess she's discovered this isn't the best place to advertise. I wonder if she ended up liking any of the names... :shocked:


----------



## krazykrissy79 (Jan 1, 2009)

I did not advertise anything and had no plans to try and sell anything to anyone here. all I came here for is to get help naming my new puppy ..... and I liked gino the best........... if anyone has any more ideas I will still be here.................


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I would have liked to see her Champion maltese's pedigree for myself.

But anyways let's get :back2topic: 

I love the name Georgio Armani :biggrin:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (krazykrissy79 @ Mar 8 2009, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741312


> your good I give.... you can call me what ever you want....... but i am not a puppy mill...... trust me i have seen alot of them....... all of the dogs or pups I have are treated better than most children................................. and you still know nothing about me.......[/B]




I don't know anyone that breeds their children so they can sell the babies.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 8 2009, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741331


> I would have liked to see her Champion maltese's pedigree for myself.
> 
> But anyways let's get :back2topic:
> 
> I love the name Georgio Armani :biggrin:[/B]


Wow! Now there's a novel idea. ROFL!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Mar 8 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741336


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 8 2009, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741331





> I would have liked to see her Champion maltese's pedigree for myself.
> 
> But anyways let's get :back2topic:
> 
> I love the name Georgio Armani :biggrin:[/B]


Wow! Now there's a novel idea. ROFL!
[/B][/QUOTE]
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :brownbag:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

QUOTE (nikkivong @ Mar 8 2009, 02:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741299


> if you are not a byb or a puppy mill, your website sure makes you look like one. that is jmo.[/B]




I totally agree!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (krazykrissy79 @ Mar 8 2009, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741302


> I do not do my site and I did not tell them to put that....
> ......[/B]


Well of course you didn't! They just made it up!

QUOTE (krazykrissy79 @ Mar 8 2009, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741312


> ................................. and you still know nothing about me.......[/B]


The very knowledgeable people on this forum, myself not included, may not know everything about you, but they for sure know enough! They have done too much research to not know the truth when they see it ... or more appropriately, when it slaps them in the face! I have certainly learned to trust their judgment and opinions.

JMHO


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Mar 8 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741346


> QUOTE (Coco @ Mar 8 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741336





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 8 2009, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741331





> I would have liked to see her Champion maltese's pedigree for myself.
> 
> But anyways let's get :back2topic:
> 
> I love the name Georgio Armani :biggrin:[/B]


Wow! Now there's a novel idea. ROFL!
[/B][/QUOTE]
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :brownbag:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Mar 8 2009, 05:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741354


> QUOTE (krazykrissy79 @ Mar 8 2009, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741302





> I do not do my site and I did not tell them to put that....
> ......[/B]


Well of course you didn't! They just made it up!

QUOTE (krazykrissy79 @ Mar 8 2009, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741312


> ................................. and you still know nothing about me.......[/B]


The very knowledgeable people on this forum, myself not included, may not know everything about you, but they for sure know enough! *They have done too much research to not know the truth when they see it ... or more appropriately, when it slaps them in the face!* I have certainly learned to trust their judgment and opinions.

JMHO
[/B][/QUOTE]

I totally agree. Remember: what you post on the internet is there for all the world to see. That Schauzer forum sure had a lot of enlightening information on it. Especially the post about the age that a dog should be bred. You sure told a lot about yourself in your little tete-a-tete with the Norwegian show breeder. Pet breeders indeed - more like pet greeders!

Linda


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

:biggrin: BUSTED!!!! And Schnauzer/maltese I think would make for one ugly puppy. But that's just my opinon and what about genetics and health? Breed for Greed fits Perfect!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I usually stay outta stuff like this but I too was over at the Schnauzer board doing some reading and this just makes me sick! GREED !!!!!! UGH!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Maria71 @ Mar 8 2009, 04:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741404


> I usually stay outta stuff like this but I too was over at the Schnauzer board doing some reading and this just makes me sick! GREED !!!!!! UGH![/B]


Maria could you give me the link to that board. Thanks. 

EDIT: Nevermind I see Marj posted it. Thanks Marj


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 8 2009, 01:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741305


> QUOTE (krazykrissy79 @ Mar 8 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741294





> I DO NOT HAVE ANY MIXED BREEDS .......
> I HAVE ONE LITTER OF CAIRN PUPPIES...........
> MY JACK RUSSELL WILL BE BRED IN THE NEXT 2 MONTHS WHEN SHE COMES INTO HEAT.......
> YOU PEOPLE KNOW NOTHING ABOUT ME OR MY BREEDING PROGRAM! AND YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO JUDGE ME.....</span>
> ...




Actually, you have put quite a bit of information about you and your breeding program out there on the internet. You have the same username and pictures of your dogs on the Schnauzer Forum. You can search by author and pull up all your posts.

http://www.schnauzerlover.com/forum/index.php



"well 10 Keepers and then puppies but the puppies arent staying I have 15 puppies right now so total 25.... its not so bad at the moment since the 12 of the puppies are under 2 weeks old so they are not poop machines yet.... ask me this question again in 2 weeks lol"

2/8/09

"I probably wouldn't keep it I would sell it along with my pups.... I have 3 maltese a maltapoo a shihtzu/maltese and 2 cairn terrier pups coming in the next 2 months all from stud service. 

and heck yeah I go at 6 weeks and pick out the pup I want then I get it when its fully weaned.... I can sell them where I work for alot more than what a private seller would because there is so much traffic in and out ..... so it only makes sense ....." 


"Work" is the Puppy Patch in your hometown according to your MySpace page. Puppy Patch is a NYS licensed pet store (Chemung County):

http://www.agmkt.state.ny.us/petdealer/petdealerextract.asp

Oh, and about those upcoming Schnauzer/Maltese puppies advertised on your website, you also posted this on 2/8:

"ok so I have a lady that has contacted me with a black and silver schnauzer and she wants to breed her... but she dont want to breed full schnauzers ? weird ... but she wants to use my male maltese.... the thing is ... I get pic of the litter usually for stud service. so does anyone know what the heck they would look like? I mean I have obviously googled it and found a few pics of them but I dont want to help in the creation of franken pups.... what do you all think????? has anyone ever seen one in person....? "



[/B][/QUOTE]



OK, according to the breeder list http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/ListA2006.pdf , and the broker list http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/ListB2006.pdf from 2006 your name or "kennel" *does not appear*. However what you have posted on the web is pretty damning for all your professing to be a responsible breeder.

I have 3 maltese a maltapoo a shihtzu/maltese - with the exception of the 3 Maltese, are these other mutts/designer dogs what you are selling or breeding?  

I can sell them where I work for alot more than what a private seller would because there is so much traffic in and out ..... so it only makes sense ....." So you brokering dogs for other backyard breeders and/or puppy mills -wonderful. :angry: 

<span style="color:#000000">"Work" is the Puppy Patch in your hometown according to your MySpace page. Puppy Patch is a NYS licensed pet store (Chemung County): Puppy Patch Store's are nationwide outlets for puppymills, and local backyard breeders. Terriffic, you work for a place that engages in business' associated with neglect and abuse. :huh: 

</span>Your website: "ok so I have a lady that has contacted me with a black and silver schnauzer and she wants to breed her... but she dont want to breed full schnauzers ? weird ... but she wants to use my male maltese.... the thing is ... I get pic of the litter usually for stud service. <span style="color:#000000">So what is so wrong with saying NO I am not making mixed breed pups? Is that word not in your vocabulary? Why would you want to breed mutts if you are a responsible breeder? There's already 270,000 up for adoption in the country, you want to make it 275,000? :faint: 

Your website never mentions the AKC, DNA testing, your last inspection, customer pictures/letters, or anything else that a reputable breeder has on their site, but you have the price of $675.00. Your posting in *RED UPPERCASE* lettering only makes you look more disgenuine. You don't have to scream at us, we hear you, and see you for what you are. A back yard breeder.







:smmadder: 

There is no need to comment, you came here looking for names, and you got much more. Now that you have your names you can go now. :bysmilie:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's some Italian for you:

La vostra vera Self è stato rivelato 

(Your true self has been revealed)


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Right on, ladies. 
Ciao.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 9 2009, 01:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741649


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 8 2009, 01:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741305





> QUOTE (krazykrissy79 @ Mar 8 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741294





> I DO NOT HAVE ANY MIXED BREEDS .......
> I HAVE ONE LITTER OF CAIRN PUPPIES...........
> MY JACK RUSSELL WILL BE BRED IN THE NEXT 2 MONTHS WHEN SHE COMES INTO HEAT.......
> YOU PEOPLE KNOW NOTHING ABOUT ME OR MY BREEDING PROGRAM! AND YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO JUDGE ME.....</span>
> ...




Actually, you have put quite a bit of information about you and your breeding program out there on the internet. You have the same username and pictures of your dogs on the Schnauzer Forum. You can search by author and pull up all your posts.

http://www.schnauzerlover.com/forum/index.php



"well 10 Keepers and then puppies but the puppies arent staying I have 15 puppies right now so total 25.... its not so bad at the moment since the 12 of the puppies are under 2 weeks old so they are not poop machines yet.... ask me this question again in 2 weeks lol"

2/8/09

"I probably wouldn't keep it I would sell it along with my pups.... I have 3 maltese a maltapoo a shihtzu/maltese and 2 cairn terrier pups coming in the next 2 months all from stud service. 

and heck yeah I go at 6 weeks and pick out the pup I want then I get it when its fully weaned.... I can sell them where I work for alot more than what a private seller would because there is so much traffic in and out ..... so it only makes sense ....." 


"Work" is the Puppy Patch in your hometown according to your MySpace page. Puppy Patch is a NYS licensed pet store (Chemung County):

http://www.agmkt.state.ny.us/petdealer/petdealerextract.asp

Oh, and about those upcoming Schnauzer/Maltese puppies advertised on your website, you also posted this on 2/8:

"ok so I have a lady that has contacted me with a black and silver schnauzer and she wants to breed her... but she dont want to breed full schnauzers ? weird ... but she wants to use my male maltese.... the thing is ... I get pic of the litter usually for stud service. so does anyone know what the heck they would look like? I mean I have obviously googled it and found a few pics of them but I dont want to help in the creation of franken pups.... what do you all think????? has anyone ever seen one in person....? "



[/B][/QUOTE]



OK, according to the breeder list http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/ListA2006.pdf , and the broker list http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/ListB2006.pdf from 2006 your name or "kennel" *does not appear*. However what you have posted on the web is pretty damning for all your professing to be a responsible breeder.

I have 3 maltese a maltapoo a shihtzu/maltese - with the exception of the 3 Maltese, are these other mutts/designer dogs what you are selling or breeding?  

I can sell them where I work for alot more than what a private seller would because there is so much traffic in and out ..... so it only makes sense ....." So you brokering dogs for other backyard breeders and/or puppy mills -wonderful. :angry: 

<span style="color:#000000">"Work" is the Puppy Patch in your hometown according to your MySpace page. Puppy Patch is a NYS licensed pet store (Chemung County): Puppy Patch Store's are nationwide outlets for puppymills, and local backyard breeders. Terriffic, you work for a place that engages in business' associated with neglect and abuse. :huh: 

</span>Your website: "ok so I have a lady that has contacted me with a black and silver schnauzer and she wants to breed her... but she dont want to breed full schnauzers ? weird ... but she wants to use my male maltese.... the thing is ... I get pic of the litter usually for stud service. So what is so wrong with saying NO I am not making mixed breed pups? Is that word not in your vocabulary? Why would you want to breed mutts if you are a responsible breeder? There's already 270,000 up for adoption in the country, you want to make it 275,000? :faint: 

Your website never mentions the AKC, DNA testing, your last inspection, customer pictures/letters, or anything else that a reputable breeder has on their site, but you have the price of $675.00. Your posting in *RED UPPERCASE* lettering only makes you look more disgenuine. You don't have to scream at us, we hear you, and see you for what you are. A back yard breeder.







:smmadder: 

There is no need to comment, you came here looking for names, and you got much more. Now that you have your names you can go now. :bysmilie: 


[/B][/QUOTE]

She is also operating illegally according to New York state law which requires her to have a pet dealer's license.

<span style="color:#0000FF">Pet dealers are entities that sell more than 9 animals a year to the public. Also, breeders who sell more than 25 animals a year to the public are considered pet dealers and are subject to this law. The only exception to the law is a breeder who sells fewer than 25 animals to the public and they must have been raised on the dealer's residential premises. Also, the definition of pet dealer does not include duly incorporated humane societies. 

In one damning post she admitted to having fifteen puppies at one time. Also, all the puppies she is getting for stud services are not being raised on her residential premises so she would be limited to selling nine puppies total per year.

As you say, brokering to pet stores requires a USDA Class B license.

She's in big trouble.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 9 2009, 10:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741757


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 9 2009, 01:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741649





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 8 2009, 01:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741305





> QUOTE (krazykrissy79 @ Mar 8 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=741294





> I DO NOT HAVE ANY MIXED BREEDS .......
> I HAVE ONE LITTER OF CAIRN PUPPIES...........
> MY JACK RUSSELL WILL BE BRED IN THE NEXT 2 MONTHS WHEN SHE COMES INTO HEAT.......
> YOU PEOPLE KNOW NOTHING ABOUT ME OR MY BREEDING PROGRAM! AND YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO JUDGE ME.....</span>
> ...




Actually, you have put quite a bit of information about you and your breeding program out there on the internet. You have the same username and pictures of your dogs on the Schnauzer Forum. You can search by author and pull up all your posts.

http://www.schnauzerlover.com/forum/index.php



"well 10 Keepers and then puppies but the puppies arent staying I have 15 puppies right now so total 25.... its not so bad at the moment since the 12 of the puppies are under 2 weeks old so they are not poop machines yet.... ask me this question again in 2 weeks lol"

2/8/09

"I probably wouldn't keep it I would sell it along with my pups.... I have 3 maltese a maltapoo a shihtzu/maltese and 2 cairn terrier pups coming in the next 2 months all from stud service. 

and heck yeah I go at 6 weeks and pick out the pup I want then I get it when its fully weaned.... I can sell them where I work for alot more than what a private seller would because there is so much traffic in and out ..... so it only makes sense ....." 


"Work" is the Puppy Patch in your hometown according to your MySpace page. Puppy Patch is a NYS licensed pet store (Chemung County):

http://www.agmkt.state.ny.us/petdealer/petdealerextract.asp

Oh, and about those upcoming Schnauzer/Maltese puppies advertised on your website, you also posted this on 2/8:

"ok so I have a lady that has contacted me with a black and silver schnauzer and she wants to breed her... but she dont want to breed full schnauzers ? weird ... but she wants to use my male maltese.... the thing is ... I get pic of the litter usually for stud service. so does anyone know what the heck they would look like? I mean I have obviously googled it and found a few pics of them but I dont want to help in the creation of franken pups.... what do you all think????? has anyone ever seen one in person....? "



[/B][/QUOTE]



OK, according to the breeder list http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/ListA2006.pdf , and the broker list http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/ListB2006.pdf from 2006 your name or "kennel" *does not appear*. However what you have posted on the web is pretty damning for all your professing to be a responsible breeder.

I have 3 maltese a maltapoo a shihtzu/maltese - with the exception of the 3 Maltese, are these other mutts/designer dogs what you are selling or breeding?  

I can sell them where I work for alot more than what a private seller would because there is so much traffic in and out ..... so it only makes sense ....." So you brokering dogs for other backyard breeders and/or puppy mills -wonderful. :angry: 

<span style="color:#000000">"Work" is the Puppy Patch in your hometown according to your MySpace page. Puppy Patch is a NYS licensed pet store (Chemung County): Puppy Patch Store's are nationwide outlets for puppymills, and local backyard breeders. Terriffic, you work for a place that engages in business' associated with neglect and abuse. :huh: 

</span>Your website: "ok so I have a lady that has contacted me with a black and silver schnauzer and she wants to breed her... but she dont want to breed full schnauzers ? weird ... but she wants to use my male maltese.... the thing is ... I get pic of the litter usually for stud service. So what is so wrong with saying NO I am not making mixed breed pups? Is that word not in your vocabulary? Why would you want to breed mutts if you are a responsible breeder? There's already 270,000 up for adoption in the country, you want to make it 275,000? :faint: 

Your website never mentions the AKC, DNA testing, your last inspection, customer pictures/letters, or anything else that a reputable breeder has on their site, but you have the price of $675.00. Your posting in *RED UPPERCASE* lettering only makes you look more disgenuine. You don't have to scream at us, we hear you, and see you for what you are. A back yard breeder.







:smmadder: 

There is no need to comment, you came here looking for names, and you got much more. Now that you have your names you can go now. :bysmilie: 


[/B][/QUOTE]

She is also operating illegally according to New York state law which requires her to have a pet dealer's license.

<span style="color:#0000FF">Pet dealers are entities that sell more than 9 animals a year to the public. Also, breeders who sell more than 25 animals a year to the public are considered pet dealers and are subject to this law. The only exception to the law is a breeder who sells fewer than 25 animals to the public and they must have been raised on the dealer's residential premises. Also, the definition of pet dealer does not include duly incorporated humane societies. 

In one damning post she admitted to having fifteen puppies at one time. Also, all the puppies she is getting for stud services are not being raised on her residential premises so she would be limited to selling nine puppies total per year.

As you say, brokering to pet stores requires a USDA Class B license.

She's in big trouble.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, Well done. Ladysmom...you are a lover and saver to all fur-babies...THANK YOU!

I always feel bad for people when they make a left turn, and should have gone right. We all make mistakes, use poor judgment, should have done things a different way.....however,

My bleeding heart stops.....whenever it effects: 1) Children 2) The Elderly 3) And all animals....

As you see all the above categories are so vulnerable :smcry: ....and do not have a voice....but so very thankfully, they have Angels looking out for their well being..like Lady's Mom...and many more.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

WOW!!! I can't believe what I am reading. Inspector Marj, you are a lifesaver :heart:

This just makes me sick and I feel bad for the pups


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I stayed away from this topic however I do have to say that this makes me sad. There are so many puppies and animals in rescue that need homes that mixing breeds (even if both parents are champions) concerns me quite a bit - how can you ensure their health if you are mixing breeds? Im sorry that you don't have a name for your new puppy and I wish you luck with that but please consider using your talents and abilities to help those animals in need instead of bringing more into the world.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Hubby and I seen this lady outside Wal-mart about an hour ago and she had this cream puppy with her. It had really curly hair and was about 1 pound give or take. I asked her was it a poodle she told me know a "Cocker-Poo." So I asked how much she paid for him she said $500.00. Sorry but the puppy was not cute to me at all and he looked sick. She said she has put a lot money in vet bills because he had an ear infection and was sick when she got him. Poor puppy! Horrible people breeding for greed. Just makes you want to cry.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG!!! I am just sick to my stomach about all this. I just don't know how one can come here denying something when it is out there on the net, in their own words I may add, for all others to see. You can not say that you are not a byb or puppy mill when you are breeding more than one breed and designer dogs to boot. I have to say Marj, Brit, StarsMom and others that you all did a wonderful job unveiling the truth behind the OP. Honestly, I am even wondering if she really was looking for a name or just here to promote her breeding program in a round about way. 

I just wish that some of these "people" would just leave the breeding for those who are educated about the breed and care about bettering the breed and not about lining their dang wallets or purse strings!! There are just too many furbabies in shelters or with health issues because of Greeders. 

Breed for Greed is right. You all hit it on the head!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've had a tough week, and am just now reading this thread.

Sure, I'll stay on topic. You are in search of a name. You claim Champion Lines so here's my choices:

CH BYB's Irresponsible

CH BYB's Money Matters

CH BYB's Mutt Maker

Oh, here's my favorite, CH BYB's Adding To The Problem

I have a million of them, if you would like, I will gladly PM them to you.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 10 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742315


> I've had a tough week, and am just now reading this thread.
> 
> Sure, I'll stay on topic. You are in search of a name. You claim Champion Lines so here's my choices:
> 
> ...


HAHA nice one Deb! :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 9 2009, 11:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742315


> I've had a tough week, and am just now reading this thread.
> 
> Sure, I'll stay on topic. You are in search of a name. You claim Champion Lines so here's my choices:
> 
> ...


:goodpost:

CH Backyard Greeder! (By the by, I own backyardgreeder.com and puppygreeder.com) Want to do perhaps another website for your business?
This topic makes me sick..Now here's one thread that should be closed!!!!!


----------

